# bareback exercises



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

careful when holding his mane because you will lean forward and being off balance can mess up a horses spine over time and they will begin to walk strange trying to confiscate for your weight. trust me i know and it's irreversible. some things you can do to improve your seat are have a short rein but still slack in it, try to only turn your shoulders to make the horse turn, don't pull with your arms because you will pull your body forward. Also put a slip of paper under your but or between your leg and the horse and try not to let it fall, this will improve your seat connection.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Rather than holding mane you could place your fingertips lightly on the withers then straighten your arms, pressing lightly with your fingertips. Thereby straightening your back and pressing your butt down.

I have found it works much better than grabbing, pulling, and hunching forward.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

If you can get someone to lunge your horse I would do that as well, practice with no hands. Work on stopping him with only your seat, turning using only your legs/seat, and so on. Once you have a sitting trot down, move to a posting trot.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Nobody to lunge him :/ I wish that's my favorite exercise! I don't want to get a seat by bracing against him I'd rather get it by learning to move with him which lightly holding the mane an keeping a loose rein has helped a lot with .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

My thoughts are your to take or leave as you please; however, from your response I feel the need to clarify.

I would do this only when feeling off balance, and only until balance is regained. Normally when I ride bareback it is with a rope halter and only 1 line, not looped or tied to the other side.


----------



## elisie (Jun 30, 2014)

You can try weaving poles, doing figure eights, it will improve your balance and give your horse a nice work out. As far as perfecting your seat, you can put gloves under your seat/knees, or if your horse can trot without direct rein contact all the time, trot him on the outside rail or in a straight line and stretch your arms out horizontally from your side.


----------

